# Why Roast?



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Part of me is very curious and interested about the whole roasting process, and taking the raw product and transforming it into something special in the comfort of my own home, but part of me thinks why bother when I can buy a professionally roasted product from so many great roasters. So my question is what made you start, and has it all bean worthwhile?

Is it a cheaper way of making quality coffee?

Is it all about the freshness of the product?

Do you like making your own blends?

Do you not trust anyone else to roast to your tastes?

Was it a potential business idea?

Is this process something I can get enthusiastic about, or should I just enjoy the process of making the coffee itself?

I know there are no correct answers here, but I'm curious about your thoughts nonetheless. Thanks guys


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I love to roast my own beans. There is something special about adjusting the rate of roast & temperatures to create special flavours from a green bean. Its great to tryout different methods of roasting.

It was, but now no longer, cheaper to roast your own.

Yes the freshness is important but very often the beans need to rest from 3 to 10 days after roasting to develop the full flavours.

Blends are a very big thing. If you wish to pre-roast blend, roasting yourself is the only way. Post roast blending can be done from purchased ready roasted beans.

I personally do trust many roasters to produce a roasted coffee I can enjoy. However there are a lot out there which I can find un-palatable & very much not to my taste.

Would never consider roasting as a business venture.

Home roasting to your own taste offers a unique way of learning about coffee, tasting & evaluation.

It does take time to get it 'right'


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Ron, that's really useful. I guess all the questions were just thoughts really, and wrestling with whether going to all the effort of learning the roasting process is worth it for the sake of my own enjoyment and learning, or whether I'm happy continuing to learn to make coffee and leave the roasting to the experts!


----------

